
Europe is better off policing than banning Huawei - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-telecoms-mobileworld-breakingviews/breakingviews-europe-is-better-off-policing-than-banning-huawei-idUKKCN1QI4DO
======
Aegaeus10111
I don't see how Huawei is different from other Chinese companies. Without
evidence - I can't see why ban them.

